# Hawaii Asks Americans Not To Visit From Mainland



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 18, 2020)

Hawaii Asks Americans Not To Visit From The Mainland - View from the Wing
					

With 14 confirmed cases of coronavirus including the state’s first case of community spread, the Governor of Hawaii is asking Americans on the mainland not to visit for the next 30 days. Hawaii travel has been one of the few bright spots for airlines, and early on in this crisis Oahu was one of...




					viewfromthewing.com


----------



## amy241 (Mar 18, 2020)

Ige urges visitors to stay away for 30 days; all non-essential state workers to stay home
					

The governor issued a host of new orders and guidelines, directing non-essential state workers to stay home and asking visitors to stay away.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## critterchick (Mar 18, 2020)

So long as it is a request, I foresee that, absent the cancellation of flights, people will still visit.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 18, 2020)

amy241 said:


> Ige urges visitors to stay away for 30 days; all non-essential state workers to stay home
> 
> 
> The governor issued a host of new orders and guidelines, directing non-essential state workers to stay home and asking visitors to stay away.
> ...


Hmm closing it’s borders to its own citizens? Lol.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Hmm closing it’s borders to its own citizens? Lol.


Well maybe places like NYC, Seattle and San Francisco should do the same.  Mostly to keep people from coming in, catching the virus, and then spreading it.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 18, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Well maybe places like NYC, Seattle and San Francisco should do the same.  Mostly to keep people from coming in, catching the virus, and then spreading it.


I wish!!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 18, 2020)

And now Kauai is closed to tourists?  No “non-essential” flights -








						Kauai mayor institutes nighttime curfew in sweeping push to stop spread of virus
					

Mayor Derek Kawakami said the island-wide curfew begins Friday, from 9 p.m. to 5 a.m.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> And now Kauai is closed to tourists?  No “non-essential” flights -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like he is taking it a step further than the governor.  Are the airlines supposed to monitor if someone who buys a ticket is flying for an essential reason.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 18, 2020)

I wish they would add similar restrictions on more Florida beaches. Have you seen the spring break crowds on the news?


----------



## lockewong (Mar 18, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I wish they would add similar restrictions on more Florida beaches. Have you seen the spring break crowds on the news?


Awful and reckless.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I wish they would add similar restrictions on more Florida beaches. Have you seen the spring break crowds on the news?


The governor of Florida has said he will absolutely NOT close down the beaches.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 19, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Sounds like he is taking it a step further than the governor.  Are the airlines supposed to monitor if someone who buys a ticket is flying for an essential reason.


 
Did he say should not or can not travel ... there is a big difference.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 19, 2020)

Luanne said:


> The governor of Florida has said he will absolutely NOT close down the beaches.


That is a lot of beach.  I cannot imagine policing that.  I see a lot of problems with shutting down beaches because it's a place where people take walks and stroll and don't necessarily congregate or go into the water.  The spring break crowds are a bunch of selfish young people who do not see this virus as a threat to their young and healthy bodies.  I don't think they are using the common sense God gave them.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 19, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That is a lot of beach.  I cannot imagine policing that.  I see a lot of problems with shutting down beaches because it's a place where people take walks and stroll and don't necessarily congregate or go into the water.  The spring break crowds are a bunch of selfish young people who do not see this virus as a threat to their young and healthy bodies.  I don't think they are using the common sense God gave them.


I just read this morning that the local authorities are closing some of the beaches.  I guess if the governor couldn't take responsibility others would.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 19, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> Did he say should not or can not travel ... there is a big difference.


Yes, that is a big difference.  I guess he's hoping people will act responsibly.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 19, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I wish they would add similar restrictions on more Florida beaches. Have you seen the spring break crowds on the news?



Will the Governor of Florida  and the mayors of the various cities in Florida  own up to the spreading of the virus across the United States of America?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 19, 2020)

Sadly, Florida has a large elderly population and this puts them at higher risk.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 19, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Sadly, Florida has a large elderly population and this puts them at higher risk.


Just another reason _*NOT *_to retire to Florida - all those old people!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 19, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Just another reason _*NOT *_to retire to Florida - all those old people!


Yeah, that is funny.  Brevity at this time is definitely something I cherish.


----------



## wilma (Mar 19, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yeah, that is funny.  Brevity at this time is definitely something I cherish.


Brevity?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 19, 2020)

wilma said:


> Brevity?


Yeah, where are my right words today.  Should have said pithiness.  That works better.


----------



## melissy123 (Mar 19, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yeah, that is funny.  Brevity at this time is definitely something I cherish.


Levity?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hey, that is probably my word.  I am a little nutty lately.  I hope it's not permanent and is just this craziness right now.


melissy123 said:


> Levity?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 19, 2020)

Despite governor’s plea, visitors are still coming ... and crowding into eateries
					

One Utah woman said she decided to come when she couldn’t cancel her flight.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com
				












						Despite no reported coronavirus, Hawaii won't let cruise ship passengers disembark
					

Some cruise lines have been left stranded by local governments to avoid spreading the virus.




					abcnews.go.com
				












						Lt. Gov. Josh Green calls for suspension of non-essential travel to Hawaii and quarantine for arrivals
					

Lt. Gov. Josh Green is calling for the suspension of all non-essential travel to Hawaii and the closure of all businesses and schools until April 30 to prevent a mass outbreak of the coronavirus in the islands.




					www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## critterchick (Mar 19, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> And now Kauai is closed to tourists?  No “non-essential” flights -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't believe that the mayor of Kauai has the authority to close down interstate travel. I am fairly certain that would be a federal decision, or a brokered deal with the airlines.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 19, 2020)

critterchick said:


> I don't believe that the mayor of Kauai has the authority to close down interstate travel. I am fairly certain that would be a federal decision, or a brokered deal with the airlines.


All the mayor has done is institute a curfew.  Like the governor he is just urging visitors not to come.


----------



## NTP66 (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm all for a ban on visitors to Hawaii right now. It's the best way to help the small, crowded islands at this time - especially when I read all of the "I'm still going" comments from visitors everywhere.

And this is coming from somebody who is very likely going to be forced to cancel his Maui vacation this summer.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 20, 2020)

NTP66 said:


> I'm all for a ban on visitors to Hawaii right now. It's the best way to help the small, crowded islands at this time - especially when I read all of the "I'm still going" comments from visitors everywhere.
> 
> And this is coming from somebody who is very likely going to be forced to cancel his Maui vacation this summer.



People should take Government advice here.


----------



## Sapper (Mar 20, 2020)

You know, I have read a lot of comments on sites like the Honolulu Star Advertiser saying tourists are being selfish coming even after the Hawaiian governor ASKED people not to. I have a trip coming up to Maui and the big island. At this point, I would be happy to keep my family home. HOWEVER, no one wants to refund my money. My guess is most tourists are in my position. Further, by the governor asking and not issuing a closure order it allows businesses to not refund money because they are technically not closed. So who is more selfish, the tourists who are fine staying home if they can get their money back or the businesses who are refusing to refund the money?


----------



## NTP66 (Mar 20, 2020)

Health is more important. If it means I lose nearly $10k in travel plans this year, so be it. Maui will still be there when this is all over.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 20, 2020)

Hawaii is planning to implement a mandatory 14-day quarantine for all arrivals.









						Hawaii to require 14-day quarantine of incoming air passengers [merged]
					

Hawaii’s newly created Special Senate Committee on COVID-19 held its first meeting Thursday, as the state Department of Health confirmed six new cases of COVID-19.  Airport Division of the Department of Transportation agreed with the committee’s recommendation to include a new 14-day quarantine...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm scheduled to fly to Honolulu on the 30th. Looks like I"m gonna cancel that now. Not worth it to get trapped on the island when I have so much going on at home.


----------



## amy241 (Mar 20, 2020)

Locals in Maui and Molokai and starting to protest visitors.









						Group protests at Maui airport asking for mandatory quarantine for all travelers to Hawaii
					

Happening Wednesday, expect to see protesters at Kahului Airport again on Maui after the Governor said all cruise ship passengers coming to Hawaii will be screened for the coronavirus starting Friday.




					www.kitv.com


----------



## amy241 (Mar 20, 2020)

Dozens on Molokai protest at airport, urging visitors to go home
					

They’re saying they don’t want any more visitors coming to the island as a precaution against coronavirus.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## amy241 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hotel just suddenly closed on Thursday.









						As state asks visitors to stay away, major Waikiki hotel closes its doors
					

The streets of Waikiki, though not completely empty, have gone down to a much slower pace.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 21, 2020)

According to the state, the breakdown of cases is as follows:

Total: 48
Oahu: 35
Maui: 7
Kauai: 3
Big Island: 3

Cases in Hawaii:
There have been 48 cases of COVID-19 identified in Hawaii. Of those 48 cases, 6% have been hospitalized, and *over 80% were residents returning from other areas.* There have been no deaths.


----------



## lynne (Mar 21, 2020)

VIDEO: Gov. David Ige mandates 14-day quarantine for visitors to Hawaii, returning residents
					

In the state’s toughest measure yet in combating the coronavirus, Gov. David Ige today ordered residents and visitors returning to Hawaii to undergo a 14-day quarantine starting Thursday.




					www.staradvertiser.com
				




The 14 day quarantine will go into effect March 26 for both visitors and returning residents


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 21, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> According to the state, the breakdown of cases is as follows:
> 
> Total: 48
> Oahu: 35
> ...






If there are 48 residents identified then there likely are hundreds running around unidentified as of yet.......




.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 21, 2020)

The title of this thread is offensive.  I don’t know what the poster is thinking. But this is no time to be hateful and divisive.


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 21, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> The title of this thread is offensive.  I don’t know the poster is thinking. But this is no time to be hateful and divisive.



Why is it offensive?


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 21, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Why is it offensive?



It’s hateful.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 21, 2020)

Hawaii is part of the United States.  Hawaii has not singled out United States citizens as the target of any directive.  The title implies otherwise.

Everyone that arrives now will be quarantined.  It has nothing to do with being or not being an American.


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 21, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> Hawaii is part of the United States.  Hawaii has not singled out United States citizens as the target of any directive.  The title implies otherwise.
> 
> Everyone that arrives now will be quarantined.  It has nothing to do with being or not being an American.



Yes, it should have said tourists, not Americans. I doubt the author's intention was to be hateful, though. I assume the author did not realize what he/she was saying. Probably a faux pas.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 21, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Yes, it should have said tourists, not Americans. I doubt the author's intention was to be hateful, though. I assume the author did not realize what he/she was saying. Probably a faux pas.



It sounded indignant to me. Maybe not hate. But callous.  We are not a playground here.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> The title of this thread is offensive.  I don’t know what the poster is thinking. But this is no time to be hateful and divisive.


You really want to have a semantics hissy fit over a title on a travel discussion board forum when there are health and safety concerns?


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 21, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> You really want to have a semantics hissy fit over a title on a travel discussion board forum when there are health and safety concerns?



No one can come now without quarantine.  That is devastating to our economy.  Hawaii is not telling Americans not to come.  Effectively no one can come right now.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> No one can come now without quarantine.  That is devastating to our economy.  Hawaii is not telling Americans not to come.  Effectively no one can come right now.


Thank you.
Now I do agree with your point here as my reading of the stories published to date suggested the quarantine applies to all inbound travelers to the state of Hawaii.   For the sake of clarity,  perhaps the OP title could be edited to reflect that.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 21, 2020)

I get the original poster was quoting the article. So I apologize to the Tug member.  It is the writer of the article I have a problem with.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> I get the original poster was quoting the article. So I apologize to the Tug member.  It is the writer of the article I have a problem with.


And fair enough on that point as well.


----------



## tshd (Mar 22, 2020)

The OP was just mirroring the headline of the article that she attached.  The article said Americans from the Mainland, not Americans, since Hawaiian residents are Americans too.  Not following how that is offensive to Hawaiians.  I empathize, since I live in a place with one of the highest rates of confirmed cases, but for a place which relies so heavily on tourism, I found the reports of protesters shown on the Hawaii news channels very offensive, especially considering that 80% of the confirmed cases are Hawaiian residents who traveled out of state and brought it back.  Hopefully, the quarantine will put a stop to the xenophobia that's currently happening in Hawaii.  Makes me sad to see the hate that exists for tourists bubbling up.


----------



## tshd (Mar 22, 2020)

And yes, the people I saw on the news reports were treating all non-Hawaii residents as if they are foreigners and not welcome.  "Go home" the many signs read.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 22, 2020)

tshd said:


> And yes, the people I saw on the news reports were treating all non-Hawaii residents as if they are foreigners and not welcome.  "Go home" the many signs read.



No offense but your reasoning is majorly defective and unfortunately quite common.  

Let’s step back for a moment and stop attributing the feelings of over a million people in Hawaii to some sign holders on TV.  The sign holders represent no one but themselves.  And they would never get elected to represent the population here.


----------



## tshd (Mar 22, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> The title of this thread is offensive.  I don’t know what the poster is thinking. But this is no time to be hateful and divisive.


But you are the one who mentioned that you felt the title of the post was offensive and that was just a single person's voice (the author of the article).  I'm not saying that the protesters represent everyone in Hawaii, but I'm pretty sure that if folks were driving around in a convoy for hours holding signs saying "Go back home" in SF, LA, Seattle, Las Vegas, NYC etc, they would be immediately stopped by the police.  Instead the news reporter said that the large convoy planned to be driving in a loop between the airport and Waikiki all day "encouraging tourists to go home".  And if people were to show up at arrivals holding these same signs at airports in any of these cities, they would most likely be asked to disband or face a potential charge for a hate crime.  No offense, but allowing these "protests" to happen seems to be condoning behavior that is "hateful and divisive" toward  people who comprise a large part of your economy most of whom are Americans from the mainland and Asian nationals.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 22, 2020)

Are there any ideas or thoughts what will happen at the end April 2020?


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 22, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Are there any ideas or thoughts what will happen at the end April 2020?



The month of May will start.  I am more focused on what the next days bring.  Things will get tense if we get wide community spread of the virus.  It is far too soon to know the impacts.  But for anyone that doesn’t live here or is not caring for someone that lives here, they should really ask themselves why they would want to be here if this thing hasn’t cleared.  And I would say the exact same thing about Brooklyn, New York or anywhere else that has unique local impacts that may stress local resources.


----------



## amy241 (Mar 22, 2020)

Does anyone know how long this quarantine is in effect and when it will be lifted? The last I had read, the Lt. Gov. had been asking for a quarantine but the Gov. had not yet imposed one. Is there a news story update on this?


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 22, 2020)

amy241 said:


> Does anyone know how long this quarantine is in effect and when it will be lifted? The last I had read, the Lt. Gov. had been asking for a quarantine but the Gov. had not yet imposed one. Is there a news story update on this?











						Governor orders 14-day mandatory quarantine for all visitors, residents
					

Governor David Ige announced Saturday that there will be a 14-day mandatory quarantine for all visitors and residents arriving in Hawaii beginning March 26.




					www.kitv.com


----------



## amy241 (Mar 22, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> Governor orders 14-day mandatory quarantine for all visitors, residents
> 
> 
> Governor David Ige announced Saturday that there will be a 14-day mandatory quarantine for all visitors and residents arriving in Hawaii beginning March 26.
> ...



Thank you as our travel to HI is impacted by this.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 22, 2020)

amy241 said:


> Thank you as our travel to HI is impacted by this.



The impacts are huge across the board.  Nobody wants this to last any longer than necessary.  The article says the 14 day quarantine applies to residents also.  This means students returning from school on the mainland will be locked in their homes.  This is why I find the title of this thread inappropriate to the current discussion.  It simply does not apply to what is happening.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> If there are 48 residents identified then there likely are hundreds running around unidentified as of yet.......


of course, similar to all cases being reported in the U.S. and other areas where there isn‘t adequate testing.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 22, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> of course, similar to all cases being reported in the U.S. and other areas where there isn‘t adequate testing.



This is why we have no idea where we are at in this crisis.  Best case, it already peaked here locally in previous days and the ICU’s don’t fill up with victims.  But it only takes one new case to start a spread if people don’t apply what they have been told.  I am praying for the best possible outcome.


----------



## amy241 (Mar 22, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> This is why we have no idea where we are at in this crisis.  Best case, it already peaked here locally in previous days and the ICU’s don’t fill up with victims.  But it only takes one new case to start a spread if people don’t apply what they have been told.  I am praying for the best possible outcome.



We are praying with you.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> This is why we have no idea where we are at in this crisis.  Best case, it already peaked here locally in previous days and the ICU’s don’t fill up with victims.  But it only takes one new case to start a spread if people don’t apply what they have been told.  I am praying for the best possible outcome.


To support what Kapolei stated above

From https://www.staradvertiser.com/2020...rge-of-patients-could-cripple-isle-hospitals/

*The state currently has 340 intensive care unit beds and 561 ventilator*_s — machines that provide oxygen for patients unable to breathe on their own in severe respiratory distress, according to the Healthcare Association of Hawaii..._​​_State officials are urging the public to distance themselves from one another to stop the rapid spread of COVID-19, warning that the health care system will collapse if too many people get sick at once. *Hospitals statewide have a total of 3,069 beds, including 166 isolation rooms currently in use, and routinely run at or near capacity.*_​
_“*Many of the hospitals are basically full right now*, and there’s very little capacity right this minute so if you add even 50 more patients, you overwhelm the system,” said Dr. James Ireland, a community physician. “If you add 200 more patients in the system, there’s nowhere for them to go, and if you add more than that, they may have to decide who gets lifesaving treatment and who doesn’t.”_​​_....“Our emergency rooms are being flooded now with ‘worried well’ people who have minor symptoms. It’s creating a real problem for the health care industry right now,” he said. “*The flu has put stress on the hospital already, so there’s very little resilience in hospitals. *There’s already scarcities of supplies, swabs and other materials used in testing. We don’t have the time and probably the resources to build new hospitals in the short term, but we are looking to utilize other facilities and to maximize existing spaces that we have.”_​


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 22, 2020)

Ko Olina officially closing.  Disney Aulani and Four Seasons shutting down. Marriott still open for owners but expect that with 14 day quarantine that may change.









						As restrictions widen, Ko Olina hotels announce plan to close to the general public
					

The closure is set to begin on March 24.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## tshd (Mar 22, 2020)

Agreed, we are praying for everyone affected by this situation.  The headline was relaying the original plea from the governor for tourists to stay away, prior to the newly imposed quarantine, which now impacts all people coming to Hawaii, but definitely has a larger impact on visitors than residents both logistically and financially. Clearly intended to keep visitors away, as it should well be.  I think the governor should be going even further and imposing a shelter in place and a ban on non-essential inter-island travel  to protect the citizens of Hawaii from further spread, especially since the other islands don't have as many hospital beds as Oahu.  There are Hawaii residents who are taking advantage of the low airfare and hotel vacancies (same as those college spring breakers) and they may be unknowingly spreading Covid throughout the islands.  Everyone needs to do their part to flatten the curve, locals and visitors alike.  Hopefully, Trump will send supplies sooner rather than later, so they are there before they are needed.  Stay safe.


----------



## amy241 (Mar 23, 2020)

If visitors on Kauai want to go to the beach, they’ll now need a permit
					

The rules went into effect Saturday.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com
				




Kauai’s Mayor announced a new rule that *visitors to Kauai must obtain a $5 per person day-use permit for any beach park* on the island. *Parking at a beach park will cost an additional $50* per vehicle. Violators could face a misdemeanor charge or a fine of up to $5,000. Kauai residents are free to use beaches.


----------



## amy241 (Mar 23, 2020)

Amid concerns about travel, state worries there’s a ‘stigma’ brewing against visitors
					

Health officials are pointing to the numbers, saying most confirmed cases are residents who traveled.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## amy241 (Mar 23, 2020)

Protests underway against the state's coronavirus response
					

Organizers say, *tourism currently poses a threat to our public health.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 23, 2020)

A -very- few residents of Hawaii are certainly doing their best to play the 'ugly Hawaiian' role.
From the article:


> .....In an email received Friday night, Hawaii Department of Health Spokesperson Janice Okubo said, “I have been informed that there are residents of Hawai‘i who believe the COVID-19 positive cases here are all visitors to the state, and unfortunately, there is stigma developing against visitors in Hawaii.”
> The email continued: “I am asking the media to help the public understand *that of the 37 positive test results to date, 32 of them are the result of traveling residents*. The majority of cases are residents who returned home after traveling.”


----------



## critterchick (Mar 23, 2020)

amy241 said:


> If visitors on Kauai want to go to the beach, they’ll now need a permit
> 
> 
> The rules went into effect Saturday.
> ...



And that, IMO, is absurd. EVERYBODY should have to pay for the permit - it's only going to take one ill local to start infecting the others. I live near the coast in California, and over the weekend, in spite of a STATEWIDE shelter in place mandate, the beach cities were mobbed. Some were locals, others had travelled there for their exercise.  Little to no distancing from one another. We are allowed out for exercise so long as we observe the 6 foot rule. 

I do wonder how the resorts will handle the quarantine. If visitors must go straight from the airport to their lodging, how will they eat if the restaurants are closed? We are booked for April 9 and are going to defer to the end of May, the latest we can book under the Vistana 60-day rule, and past the expiration of the quarantine. We'll keep our air options open (AA are allowing us to cancel with no change fee and apply to fare to another 2020 flight) in case we need to move it again.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 23, 2020)

critterchick said:


> I do wonder how the resorts will handle the quarantine. If visitors must go straight from the airport to their lodging, how will they eat if the restaurants are closed?


Like the rest of us.  Take out and delivery.  Or, in the case of quarantine....delivery only.


----------



## critterchick (Mar 23, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Like the rest of us.  Take out and delivery.  Or, in the case of quarantine....delivery only.



That's for restaurants - what about groceries - are you allowed out? I'm assuming that a quarantined individual would not be, but our shelter in place order (CA) allows for that. 

I'm going to call our resort (Westin Princeville) and ask how they are handling it. Mind you, it's for information purposes only. I have no intention of going over until the quarantine is lifted. But I think it's something worth knowing. Their little market can't handle more than a few dozen villas' worth of grocery requirements.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 23, 2020)

critterchick said:


> That's for restaurants - what about groceries - are you allowed out? I'm assuming that a quarantined individual would not be, but our shelter in place order (CA) allows for that.
> 
> I'm going to call our resort (Westin Princeville) and ask how they are handling it. Mind you, it's for information purposes only. I have no intention of going over until the quarantine is lifted. But I think it's something worth knowing. Their little market can't handle more than a few dozen villas' worth of grocery requirements.


Grocery delivery exists as well.  Or maybe the resorts and hotels will set up some kind of pick up and delivery service for both restaurants and groceries.  I like to think of ways things CAN work rather then dwell on why they won't work.


----------



## critterchick (Mar 24, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Grocery delivery exists as well.  Or maybe the resorts and hotels will set up some kind of pick up and delivery service for both restaurants and groceries.  I like to think of ways things CAN work rather then dwell on why they won't work.



I’m just asking for information...


----------



## Luanne (Mar 24, 2020)

critterchick said:


> I’m just asking for information...


And I gave you some.


----------



## critterchick (Mar 24, 2020)

Luanne said:


> And I gave you some.



And I thank you for that!


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 24, 2020)

critterchick said:


> That's for restaurants - what about groceries - are you allowed out? I'm assuming that a quarantined individual would not be, but our shelter in place order (CA) allows for that.
> 
> I'm going to call our resort (Westin Princeville) and ask how they are handling it. Mind you, it's for information purposes only. I have no intention of going over until the quarantine is lifted. But I think it's something worth knowing. Their little market can't handle more than a few dozen villas' worth of grocery requirements.



Maybe you know all ready, but there is two things going on --- quarantine and stay at home.  Quarantine looks very restrictive. This is for new arrivals.  I can't imagine anyone in their right mind wanting to go through that unless you are returning to live here or are going to be here for a long time.  Stay at home is different and applies to everyone.  Stay at home is a workable quality of life.


----------



## critterchick (Mar 24, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> Maybe you know all ready, but there is two things going on --- quarantine and stay at home.  Quarantine looks very restrictive.



I did know that, thanks. I think the biggest issue with the quarantine will be enforcement. I hope that most people stay away, even if they are going to take a financial hit (we might and we might not, won’t know until the end of the year, really). I live near the coast in So Cal, and there were loads of people coming from inland to enjoy the beaches and boardwalks even after the Governor issued a stay at home order.  Now we have closed parking lots and trailheads to keep everybody out. Thankfully we can still walk in our neighborhood.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 24, 2020)

critterchick said:


> I did know that, thanks. I think the biggest issue with the quarantine will be enforcement. I hope that most people stay away, even if they are going to take a financial hit (we might and we might not, won’t know until the end of the year, really). I live near the coast in So Cal, and there were loads of people coming from inland to enjoy the beaches and boardwalks even after the Governor issued a stay at home order.  Now we have closed parking lots and trailheads to keep everybody out. Thankfully we can still walk in our neighborhood.



Quarantine is going to be very effective because we are an Island state and the airlines are participants here.  There is large car rental fleet already parked.  There is a fleet of airliners being parked also.  Enjoy the serenity of your neighborhood!


----------



## csodjd (Mar 24, 2020)

critterchick said:


> I do wonder how the resorts will handle the quarantine. If visitors must go straight from the airport to their lodging, how will they eat if the restaurants are closed? We are booked for April 9 and are going to defer to the end of May, the latest we can book under the Vistana 60-day rule, and past the expiration of the quarantine. We'll keep our air options open (AA are allowing us to cancel with no change fee and apply to fare to another 2020 flight) in case we need to move it again.


I listened today to the Hawaii Governor's statement and read the press release. The 14-day quarantine says you must stay in your hotel room if you are a visitor. He said that it starts on Thursday and continues until further notice. No specified end date. 

Hawaii is showing 13 new cases today, down from 21 yesterday. https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Mar 30, 2020)

Tt 


critterchick said:


> I’m just asking for information...


There are many programs being developed to get food to people who would have difficulty getting out themselves.  If visitors, or returning residents, are under self-quarantine, they are not supposed to go out at all, but every day there are new efforts set up to delivery of food or provide take out.  For residents, their friends and neighbors will help, but it is harder for visitors.  The latest development is that inter-island travel will also result in self-quarantine for 14 days, starting April 1.  

Some people have laughed at the self-quarantine, saying it cannot be enforced.  But police are giving out citations, and the fines can be heavy, up to $5000.  I wish that those people who  refuse to follow the restrictions that are now in place, would realize that this virus has hit all ages, and if the know-it-alls don't get sick, they could pass it on to others.  None of us are happy about the restrictions, but we understand the reasons, and we all should be willing to do our part.  Our numbers are relatively low, but we all only need to look at New York and all the others spots that are in real trouble to be reminded why we are doing this.


----------



## jpc763 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sadly, I cancelled my May trip to the Big Island. I hope to be back in 2022!


----------



## critterchick (Mar 31, 2020)

Hawaiibarb said:


> Tt
> 
> There are many programs being developed to get food to people who would have difficulty getting out themselves.  If visitors, or returning residents, are under self-quarantine, they are not supposed to go out at all, but every day there are new efforts set up to delivery of food or provide take out.  For residents, their friends and neighbors will help, but it is harder for visitors.  The latest development is that inter-island travel will also result in self-quarantine for 14 days, starting April 1.
> 
> Some people have laughed at the self-quarantine, saying it cannot be enforced.  But police are giving out citations, and the fines can be heavy, up to $5000.  I wish that those people who  refuse to follow the restrictions that are now in place, would realize that this virus has hit all ages, and if the know-it-alls don't get sick, they could pass it on to others.  None of us are happy about the restrictions, but we understand the reasons, and we all should be willing to do our part.  Our numbers are relatively low, but we all only need to look at New York and all the others spots that are in real trouble to be reminded why we are doing this.



Police in LA Country ticketed a surfer who thought that the closed beaches rule didn't apply to him. That cost him $1000. Thankfully, there are fewer and fewer knuckleheads out there every day. 

Does the inter-island quarantine rule also expire on May 20, or whenever Governor Igo decides (earlier or later)?


----------



## controller1 (Mar 31, 2020)

critterchick said:


> Police in LA Country ticketed a surfer who thought that the closed beaches rule didn't apply to him. That cost him $1000. Thankfully, there are fewer and fewer knuckleheads out there every day.
> 
> Does the inter-island quarantine rule also expire on May 20, or whenever Governor Igo decides (earlier or later)?



The inter-island 14-day quarantine begins at midnight April 1 and runs through April 30.









						LIVE: Gov. Ige Calls for Mandatory 14-Day Quarantine on Interisland Travel for Month of April | Maui Now
					

Governor David Ige announced a mandatory quarantine for inter-island travel beginning on Wednesday, April 1, 2020.




					mauinow.com


----------



## beachlynn (Mar 31, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Hawaii Asks Americans Not To Visit From The Mainland - View from the Wing
> 
> 
> With 14 confirmed cases of coronavirus including the state’s first case of community spread, the Governor of Hawaii is asking Americans on the mainland not to visit for the next 30 days. Hawaii travel has been one of the few bright spots for airlines, and early on in this crisis Oahu was one of...
> ...


That title rubs me the wrong way. We are all Americans.  Hawaii is America.


----------



## csodjd (Mar 31, 2020)

beachlynn said:


> That title rubs me the wrong way. We are all Americans.  Hawaii is America.


Shhhh. Don't tell them. It'll ruin their day.


----------



## Henry M. (Mar 31, 2020)

Actually, we are all citizens of the United States of America. America itself is a much larger continent, and perhaps more than half speaks something other than English!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes, the article title does seem awkward, but i think the notable fact is that the state of Hawaii was asking people from other states not to visit..   That was an inconceivable concept not that long ago,  of course now other states have copied Hawaii on this idea.  Not really sure there is a good word for people from other states... non-residents maybe


----------



## controller1 (Mar 31, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Yes, the article title does seem awkward, but i think the notable fact is that the state of Hawaii was asking people from other states not to visit..   That was an inconceivable concept not that long ago,  of course now other states have copied Hawaii on this idea.  Not really sure there is a good word for people from other states... non-residents maybe



Hawaii Asks U.S. Mainland Visitors To Stay Away


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 31, 2020)

beachlynn said:


> That title rubs me the wrong way. We are all Americans.  Hawaii is America.



It may rub you the wrong way but, while they do have US citizenship, since Hawaii was a sovereign country before the overthrow of the Monarchy with the assistance of United States Military, many Hawaiians consider themselves as a different people and not American.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 1, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> It may rub you the wrong way but, while they do have US citizenship, since Hawaii was a sovereign country before the overthrow of the Monarchy with the assistance of United States Military, many Hawaiians consider themselves as a different people and not American.


Most American's heritage is not from America either.

Kurt


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 1, 2020)

Visitor arrested for violating quarantine - The Garden Island
					

LIHU‘E – The Kaua‘i Police Department arrested 62-year-old Dwight Anthony Tucker of Tampa, Florida, on Tuesday for violating the state’s mandatory 14-day quarantine order.




					www.thegardenisland.com


----------



## beachlynn (Apr 1, 2020)

critterchick said:


> Police in LA Country ticketed a surfer who thought that the closed beaches rule didn't apply to him. That cost him $1000. Thankfully, there are fewer and fewer knuckleheads out there every day.
> 
> Does the inter-island quarantine rule also expire on May 20, or whenever Governor Igo decides (earlier or later)?


But the LA police are cool with a homeless dude shooting up and leaving needles laying about and then going and taking a dump on the sidewalk. People have been getting typhus. But ya sure, let's fine the surfer out in the ocean many many feet away from other people.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 1, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Most American's heritage is not from America either.
> 
> Kurt


I am not Hawaiian and my ancestors came from other countries like most Americans.  However, my ancestors came here of their own choosing.  They wanted to be Americans and came here to build a better life in the United States.  That is not true for Native American Indians, African Americans who are dependents of slaves, and Hawaiian Americans.  These people were NEVER immigrants.  We have had policies in the United States, like affirmative action, which instead of specifically addressing just those people who were living a sustainable lifestyle until our country interrupted them, addressed many people who came here on their own who may be struggling, like all immigrants including my ancestors struggled.


----------



## echino (Apr 1, 2020)

Police raid on Poipu beach in front of Waiohai right now:


----------



## dickgregory (Apr 2, 2020)

I can’t seem to find a thread here with information on specific resort closures or anything regarding people with scheduled May arrival dates. Can anyone help me with this?

All I know for sure is Hawaii is closed to mainland visitors the entire month of April.


----------



## Kapolei (Apr 2, 2020)

dickgregory said:


> I can’t seem to find a thread here with information on specific resort closures or anything regarding people with scheduled May arrival dates. Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> All I know for sure is Hawaii is closed to mainland visitors the entire month of April.



Best case for Hawaii is that we avoid a major ‘out of control’ pandemic.  Let’s suppose that happens and we are in the clear in a month or two.  What do you think the chances are that we would open up for business to the rest of the world if the rest of the world is still highly infected?

If I lived on the mainland, I wouldn’t plan on visiting Hawaii until late August or September after the mainland has been baked by a hot summer.  I hope I am wrong and this goes away by May 1.  Of course my hope will not change anything.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2020)

dickgregory said:


> I can’t seem to find a thread here with information on specific resort closures or anything regarding people with scheduled May arrival dates. Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> All I know for sure is Hawaii is closed to mainland visitors the entire month of April.



I haven’t heard of any information on May either. We’ll just have to wait.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 2, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> Best case for Hawaii is that we avoid a major ‘out of control’ pandemic.  Let’s suppose that happens and we are in the clear in a month or two.  What do you think the chances are that we would open up for business to the rest of the world if the rest of the world is still highly infected?
> 
> If I lived on the mainland, I wouldn’t plan on visiting Hawaii until late August or September after the mainland has been baked by a hot summer.  I hope I am wrong and this goes away by May 1.  Of course my hope will not change anything.



The last info I heard on the "PEAKING" of the virus in NY, which is the center for the pandemic in the US, is the end of April.  The rest of the country will be after that and Hawaii which was one of the last to get the virus probably will not peak until the end of May.  That is only the peak, it is not certain what will happen after that.  How long will it still linger?  Will it re-appear like seems to be happening in China?  Until the social distancing warnings can be taken off I don't think Hawaii can emerge as a destination for visitors from the US.  

Here is an interesting thought.  Asia, which was the place the virus started seems to be under control and may be over it completely in a month or so.  Will Asians be allowed to come and kind of take over Hawaii economically?  The Japanese have been prominent in Honolulu for some time with so much catering to the Japanese tourist.


----------



## Kapolei (Apr 2, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Here is an interesting thought.  Asia, which was the place the virus started seems to be under control and may be over it completely in a month or so.  Will Asians be allowed to come and kind of take over Hawaii economically?  The Japanese have been prominent in Honolulu for some time with so much catering to the Japanese tourist.



I am not a tourism expert but it seems that Hawaii has been relying a lot on mainland USA visitors in recent years.  There has always been the connection with Japan with the direct flights and tourist buses and the packaged weddings.  Maybe some of that will be restored in a reasonable period of time.  But I don’t see restoration of that connection creating a paradigm shift in who owns or controls what.  Right now we are in the middle of a storm, particularly when you hear reassurances of maintaining infrastructure and supply chains.  People are afraid.  I don’t expect to hear complaints now about the Jones Act which protects US shipping but drives up our costs.

Let’s assume for a moment that we enter a new normal where threats of pandemics never really subside.  In that world, volume tourism is no longer a very good product to sell even if we are willing to be subjected to it.  The paradigm shift would be to safe haven tourism, safe haven relocation, and safe haven retirement.  Here Hawaii can  excel.  If we can assure safety, we will be a well sought-after destination.  But safety might mean substantially less volume and more restrictions to get here.  A fourteen day quarantine would be nothing for someone with the financial ability to relocate to a safe haven and the plan was to stay for months or years.  So maybe there is no going back to what it was.  But what it will be is something we have been trending towards anyways and something we can actually excel at.  As with any paradigm shift (if it occurs), there is going to winners, losers, and some, or maybe a lot, of pain along the way.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 2, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> The last info I heard on the "PEAKING" of the virus in NY, which is the center for the pandemic in the US, is the end of April.  The rest of the country will be after that and Hawaii which was one of the last to get the virus probably will not peak until the end of May.  That is only the peak, it is not certain what will happen after that.  How long will it still linger?  Will it re-appear like seems to be happening in China?  Until the social distancing warnings can be taken off I don't think Hawaii can emerge as a destination for visitors from the US.
> 
> Here is an interesting thought.  Asia, which was the place the virus started seems to be under control and may be over it completely in a month or so.  Will Asians be allowed to come and kind of take over Hawaii economically?  The Japanese have been prominent in Honolulu for some time with so much catering to the Japanese tourist.


Here are current (as of this morning) predictions for the US as a whole and for NY state.  - hospital resource usage and deaths per day. NY will probably  be the first state to come out the other side, but that it's been nearly out of control despite the containment measures taken.  It strikes me as a glimpse of what the "herd immunity" option looks like. 









And now New York state


----------



## dickgregory (Apr 2, 2020)

Excellent information out of NY - thanks for posting.  Washington and California are likely to emerge as quickly or quicker though.  These western states have not produced the graphs & charts as extensively as NY, but the virus appears to have arrived earlier and both states went into lockdown very early on.

Great points Kapolei.  I totally get the concerns of Hawaiian residents.  They don't have the infrastructure in place to handle a flood of patients at local hospitals.  If I were a resident, I'd want inbound flights with tourists halted until this pandemic is clearly under control (possibly many months).  And yes, the face of tourism is bound to change in many ways after this.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 2, 2020)

dickgregory said:


> Excellent information out of NY - thanks for posting.  Washington and California are likely to emerge as quickly or quicker though.  These western states have not produced the graphs & charts as extensively as NY, but the virus appears to have arrived earlier and both states went into lockdown very early on.
> 
> Great points Kapolei.  I totally get the concerns of Hawaiian residents.  They don't have the infrastructure in place to handle a flood of patients at local hospitals.  If I were a resident, I'd want inbound flights with tourists halted until this pandemic is clearly under control (possibly many months).  And yes, the face of tourism is bound to change in many ways after this.


You can get these charts at https://covid19.healthdata.org/projections. They are produced by a group at the University of Washington that has been modeling infectious disease outbreaks for quite a few years.

I didn't post graphs for Washington, but it's an interesting case.  Washington was the first identified epicenter, and was the first state to start implementing measures to control the virus spread.  The contrast with New  York is interesting.  As of one week ago, the peak hospital resource usage in Washington was predicted to be this week, with significant shortfalls in both beds needed and ICU beds.  It's now pushed back by one week, and we're actually predicted to have a surplus of beds and well as to be pretty close the needed ICU capacity.  Washington, of course, has the benefit of not having the same population density as New York, but it does indicate that the containment measures have provided a significant amount of control.


----------



## Kapolei (Apr 3, 2020)

dickgregory said:


> Excellent information out of NY - thanks for posting.  Washington and California are likely to emerge as quickly or quicker though.  These western states have not produced the graphs & charts as extensively as NY, but the virus appears to have arrived earlier and both states went into lockdown very early on.
> 
> Great points Kapolei.  I totally get the concerns of Hawaiian residents.  They don't have the infrastructure in place to handle a flood of patients at local hospitals.  If I were a resident, I'd want inbound flights with tourists halted until this pandemic is clearly under control (possibly many months).  And yes, the face of tourism is bound to change in many ways after this.



Hawaii has experience with quarantines.  This has Involved pet arrivals because there is no rabies in Hawaii. The quarantines used to be quite lengthy and hard on the animals.  More recently Hawaii allows vaccinations to be completed on the mainland with antibody testing and a waiting period.  Could similar testing be required for humans in the future?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 3, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> Hawaii has experience with quarantines.  This has Involved pet arrivals because there is no rabies in Hawaii. The quarantines used to be quite lengthy and hard on the animals.  More recently Hawaii allows vaccinations to be completed on the mainland with antibody testing and a waiting period.  Could similar testing be required for humans in the future?



I am first on line for the vaccine and I have already booked my flight for September 21st.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 4, 2020)

KPD continues quarantine arrests - The Garden Island
					

LIHU‘E — As of Friday, Kaua‘i police have arrested three people for violating the state’s mandatory, 14-day quarantine order.




					www.thegardenisland.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2020)

I hope we can go to Kauai 6/6-6/20.  It was my mother-in-law's 92nd birthday trip.  She also said it would be her last to Hawaii.  I hope she is not being morose and offhandedly really saying she doesn't expect to live much longer.  She just loves Kauai and Shearwater, and I lucked into two weeks via exchange.  

I don't want to cancel that trip to Kauai.  I don't want to fight with the airlines, either.


----------



## ski_sierra (Apr 4, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I hope we can go to Kauai 6/6-6/20.  It was my mother-in-law's 92nd birthday trip.  She also said it would be her last to Hawaii.  I hope she is not being morose and offhandedly really saying she doesn't expect to live much longer.  She just loves Kauai and Shearwater, and I lucked into two weeks via exchange.
> 
> I don't want to cancel that trip to Kauai.  I don't want to fight with the airlines, either.


I hope you get to go. So nice of you take your MIL on such a great trip.


----------



## Kapolei (Apr 4, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I hope we can go to Kauai 6/6-6/20.  It was my mother-in-law's 92nd birthday trip.  She also said it would be her last to Hawaii.  I hope she is not being morose and offhandedly really saying she doesn't expect to live much longer.  She just loves Kauai and Shearwater, and I lucked into two weeks via exchange.
> 
> I don't want to cancel that trip to Kauai.  I don't want to fight with the airlines, either.



I also hope the best for you.  As I sit here today, I would say that is extremely doubtful.  Even if Hawaii peaks early and the new cases stop piling up, I don’t see mainland USA clear by June.   If Hawaii flattens it curve, Hawaii will not jeopardize its people by reopening early.  Remember, best case scenarios mean many haven’t been exposed yet and still no vaccine.  Novel virus plus no vaccine = rapid spread if restrictions are lifted.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 4, 2020)

from https://covid19.healthdata.org/. I think June looks highly questionable:


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 5, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> from https://covid19.healthdata.org/. I think June looks highly questionable:
> 
> View attachment 18630


 Still hoping for our mid-July trip to Oahu and BI with my dad, but not sure we’ll be comfortable getting on a plane by then. He’ll be nearly 95, and we’re in our 70s, so my hope is fading daily.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 5, 2020)

We haven't yet cancelled our early August trip.  Decision time is the end of this month.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 5, 2020)

We are looking forward to a possible September 21st date in Waikiki.  We have a contingency plan for December 13th for Waikiki if the coronavirus still makes it impossible or not attractive to go in September.  The third contingency plan would be sometime in 2021?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 5, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Still hoping for our mid-July trip to Oahu and BI with my dad, but not sure we’ll be comfortable getting on a plane by then. He’ll be nearly 95, and we’re in our 70s, so my hope is fading daily.



You Dad must be retired and hopefully you are also.  Hawaii is always nice.  Start working on a plan B like we have.  If you can't or don't feel comfortable in July look at fall or winter.  Don't give up hope.  A few months later to be safe and comfortable is certainly worth it.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 6, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> You Dad must be retired and hopefully you are also.  Hawaii is always nice.  Start working on a plan B like we have.  If you can't or don't feel comfortable in July look at fall or winter.  Don't give up hope.  A few months later to be safe and comfortable is certainly worth it.


Yes, we're all retired, so we have flexibility in when we travel.  We've all been to Hawaii a number of times (my dad and [deceased] mom owned several TS weeks there, now given to my siblings and me), so if this trip is cancelled, we can hope my dad will feel comfortable scheduling another either this fall or maybe next spring.  He always says "If God be willing...."


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 6, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Yes, we're all retired, so we have flexibility in when we travel.  We've all been to Hawaii a number of times (my dad and [deceased] mom owned several TS weeks there, now given to my siblings and me), so if this trip is cancelled, we can hope my dad will feel comfortable scheduling another either this fall or maybe next spring.  He always says "If God be willing...."



Yes and hopefully by you enabling him to travel to Hawaii, where he must have loved to be if he bought timeshares to go there, you are fulfilling what he wants to do at his age.  My Dad said years before he passed away that he wanted to live as long as he could do the things he wanted to do.  When he no longer could play golf physically and could no longer concentrate on the Mets games we watched together I think he gave up the will to live.  Hopefully your Father will want to go to Hawaii not only later this year but for years to come.


----------



## R.J.C. (Apr 12, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Will the Governor of Florida  and the mayors of the various cities in Florida  own up to the spreading of the virus across the United States of America?



What a croc. The Governor nor Mayors are spreading anything. People need to take responsibility for their own actions. As a resident of Florida, I'm happy for the beaches that are open have stayed open.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2020)

R.J.C. said:


> What a croc. The Governor nor Mayors are spreading anything. People need to take responsibility for their own actions. As a resident of Florida, I'm happy for the beaches that are open have stayed open.


Yep those Spring break kids were happy they were open as well.  Until they went home and discovered they'd contracted COVID-19 and spread it to how many others?


----------



## R.J.C. (Apr 12, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Yep those Spring break kids were happy they were open as well.  Until they went home and discovered they'd contracted COVID-19 and spread it to how many others?



And your point is??


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2020)

R.J.C. said:


> And your point is??


My point is, the beaches should have been closed.  Sorry if it wasn't clear.  My bff lives in Florida, on the water. She said there was a lot of thought put into whether or not to close the beaches as there as residents whose homes are on the beach.  She personally likes to walk on the beach.  But guess what, she's gotten used to walking on sidewalks, or elsewhere.  When it was apparent that the Spring Break crowd wasn't practicing any kind of social distancing there should have been something done.


----------



## R.J.C. (Apr 12, 2020)

Luanne said:


> My point is, the beaches should have been closed.  Sorry if it wasn't clear.  My bff lives in Florida, on the water. She said there was a lot of thought put into whether or not to close the beaches as there as residents whose homes are on the beach.  She personally likes to walk on the beach.  But guess what, she's gotten used to walking on sidewalks, or elsewhere.  When it was apparent that the Spring Break crowd wasn't practicing any kind of social distancing there should have been something done.



No one is forced to walk next to someone else. I too like to walk the beach and have the sense to stay away from others while doing so. But if others want to take the risk and walk near others, that's their business. All of us should not have to suffer due to the anxiety of some so I'm happy that our Governor allows the people to decide what level of safeness they wish to have while allowing the rest of us to enjoy our freedom. In that aspect, the beaches should not have closed (and did not under our Governor) and if you're not a resident of Florida, what you think about the subject it is immaterial.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2020)

Decided it wasn't worth posting a response.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 12, 2020)

R.J.C. said:


> No one is forced to walk next to someone else. I too like to walk the beach and have the sense to stay away from others while doing so. But if others want to take the risk and walk near others, that's their business. All of us should not have to suffer due to the anxiety of some so I'm happy that our Governor allows the people to decide what level of safeness they wish to have while allowing the rest of us to enjoy our freedom. In that aspect, the beaches should not have closed (and did not under our Governor) and if you're not a resident of Florida, what you think about the subject it is immaterial.



Our beach is Waikiki not the Florida beaches.   My husband and I disagree on whether they should have closed Waikiki Beach or any beach for that matter.  I feel they should have closed the beaches.  He feels that the social distances requirement is there and whether someone violates it on the beach, on the street, in a park or whatever is immaterial they need to be arrested and prosecuted. 

However, I have to agree with my husband in this instance.  I just read about a couple that violated the 14 day quarantine requirement when that got off the plane in Kauai.  They went to a supermarket instead of their place of shelter.  They were first were given a warning when the headed in their car away from their place of shelter.  They insisted on going to the supermarket and were arrested with a penalty of a year in Jail or a $5000 fine for their actions.  Florida could get out of the economic hole they will be in after this virus is over by arresting all of those spring breakers and giving them $5000 fines for their parents to pay.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 12, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Decided it wasn't worth posting a response.


Agreed.  I was tempted to respond as well, but sometimes it just isn't worth it. 

Kurt


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 13, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Decided it wasn't worth posting a response.





PigsDad said:


> Agreed.  I was tempted to respond as well, but sometimes it just isn't worth it.
> 
> Kurt


Yep.


----------

